# Veterans Day parades - - many locations



## rockportfulton (Aug 28, 2012)

posting this FYI, I am not affiliated or familiar with "vet friends" or any advertising associated with this website......

http://www.vetfriends.com/parades/directory.cfm?state=TX


----------

